# Are The Good Times Really Over?



## Meanderer (Jun 7, 2014)

Are the good times really over for good?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't think so at all.  I use to hate hearing people say over and over "life is what you make it", but I think to a degree that is so true.  I was driving home from town, with the windows down and my fave, classic rock blastin away.  I just enjoyed it so much  My biggest problem is finding people close-by that want to get out and do things.  Even a walk, lots of free things to do.  I know I have been guilty of isolating, and sort of giving up at times "oh, I'll just stay home, it's easier", but my question was, is it healthy.  I think it is better to get with others, even just once a week.  Talk on the phone with someone once in awhile.

I say the good times are over when we say they are I'm not givin up on trying to do more things.  We have free, concerts every Tuesday night, in the park, you can even bring a beer or wine if you want to, and definitely snacks  They call it Music on the Half-Shell because the little stage at the park is built just like an oyster-shell, lol  Then, on Friday nights, free movies in the same park.  I don't know, there are things to do if we'll just do them

Oh, one more thing, good for you if you prefer being home!  Nothing wrong with doing what you prefer.  I've been satisfied being home, but I just find myself changing over the last year, I want to do more stuff manartytime:


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2014)

If you can do it i say go for it. Generally speaking, unless we think the present is the best of times, the good are but memories.


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2014)

Just an observation, I 've been on this forum 15 years or something and have 330 posts. Some have been here an hour and thirty-five minuts and have 1200 posts, what's the deal? Well  maybe that's a slight exaguration.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

Our Daughter and her family is visiting from Colorado and on Friday, I went with my Son-In-Law & G-Son to a park near-by to play "Disc Golf"!  Never heard of it before.  You use fancy frisbees to get to the "pole" where you hit the pole & it falls into a basket.  We spent 2 hours (18 holes) in the park/trail/woods/grass and even though I played golf years back, it was a little strange.  Afterward we stopped at Costco for gas and a soda.  We had a totally new kind of fun together and even after walking so much, I felt great.  But I have to say that I felt strange, like I was on a different planet.  Disc golf was a challenge, but when I walked into Costco (for the first time) I felt like I was boarding a spaceship!  It was a very different experience.  But I chalked that day in the "Good Times" column!  It was great to be with my Grandson, who I see only every other year.  

I guess my point is that our good times are being re-defined as we go through life.. We have to be open to try new things. I read that as we age, we narrow in on our choices and interests.  I don't think that is true.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 8, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't think so at all.  I use to hate hearing people say over and over "life is what you make it", but I think to a degree that is so true.  I was driving home from town, with the windows down and my fave, classic rock blastin away.  I just enjoyed it so much  My biggest problem is finding people close-by that want to get out and do things.  Even a walk, lots of free things to do.  I know I have been guilty of isolating, and sort of giving up at times "oh, I'll just stay home, it's easier", but my question was, is it healthy.  I think it is better to get with others, even just once a week.  Talk on the phone with someone once in awhile.
> 
> I say the good times are over when we say they are I'm not givin up on trying to do more things.  We have free, concerts every Tuesday night, in the park, you can even bring a beer or wine if you want to, and definitely snacks  They call it Music on the Half-Shell because the little stage at the park is built just like an oyster-shell, lol  Then, on Friday nights, free movies in the same park.  I don't know, there are things to do if we'll just do them
> 
> Oh, one more thing, good for you if you prefer being home!  Nothing wrong with doing what you prefer.  I've been satisfied being home, but I just find myself changing over the last year, I want to do more stuff manartytime:




Nice post, nwlady, I don't think the good times are over either.  Change....embrace it...go with it.  The 'good' is there if you look for it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2014)

Boost your brain power by living in the present. You'll be happier.  Stay up to date with life in 2014  .... not 20,30,40 yrs. ago.

Like Denise and Meanderer stated, if we don't keep evolving in our current situation and always moving forward,  mental agility  will go south.  Getting stagnant and not trying new things leads to poor brain health.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 8, 2014)

Depending on your criteria, they may well be over.  I judge America by the potential for success afforded each citizen; job availability and the opportunity to advance, freedom, peace and comfort, privacy.  Judging today versus yesterday by my criteria we are in a sorry state on all counts.  We can recover from the current state of affairs only with strong leadership and much public cooperation; doesn't look all that promising to me, call me cynical or merely observant, doesn't matter nor does it change the obvious.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

We have to remember that bad times existed for many people, in every decade .


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

drifter said:


> Just an observation, I 've been on this forum 15 years or something and have 330 posts. Some have been here an hour and thirty-five minuts and have 1200 posts, what's the deal? Well  maybe that's a slight exaguration.



Some folks have more to say, LOL!!  Do they ever hey, :loflersonally, I miss seeing more of you and your avatar Drifter  I'm betting you have many other things to do besides just the forums.  I know I have been semi-stuck at home due to finances, so I post a bit more maybe.  Haven't looked to see how many Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Your words "We have to be open to try new things." are right on for me Meanderer.  I am doing things I didn't do in my younger years.  I didn't have any interest in hiking when I was young, or the simple things, like just a walk.  I don't think growing older should have to mean becoming uninterested, or un-interesting, or heaven forbid, unteachable.  I really believed the good times were past, and I was ready to accept that, when it just hit me, just a new chapter, and there were going to be lots of things to do, I just needed to practice doing them until they were good habits, and I am getting to be less of a watcher, and more of a participant


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2014)

I will add this, my retirement has been the grandest thing. I never felt free until I retired. I never enjoyed life until I retired. I couped well enough and had some pretty good jobs. I divide my life into three  segments: Childhood through military servce, my working life, retirement. The best by far has been my retirement years which includes today.


----------



## Ina (Jun 8, 2014)

Drifter, I agree with you. Retirement has been great so far. I'll maybe get tired of doing what I want, when I want, and where I want after I'm long gone. :wave:


----------



## marinaio (Jun 8, 2014)

I agree, this phase of my life is great also but it would not have been possible without the conditions that existed over the past several decades, conditions that either no longer exist or are dwindling rapidly due to corporate greed and excessive government interference and regulation.  My "kids", both well into their forties, don't see any possibility of achieving a retirement like the one I enjoy; they will work much longer and have to invest/save a ton more in a market that appears to be destined for a disastrous "correction in the not too distant future and at virtually zero interest on savings.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 7430


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 25, 2020)

Another old thread resuscitat ed


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Boost your brain power by living in the present. You'll be happier.  Stay up to date with life in 2014  .... not 20,30,40 yrs. ago.
> 
> Like Denise and Meanderer stated, if we don't keep evolving in our current situation and always moving forward,  mental agility  will go south.  Getting stagnant and not trying new things leads to poor brain health.




I stand by what I said in June 2014


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't believe that the good times are behind us but I do believe that we all need to get out of our comfort zones and adapt to the inevitable changes we all face as we age.  

The good news is that it's all downhill from here! 

A few quotes from the Chinese philosopher Lao Tzu.

_"New beginnings are often disguised as painful endings."_

_"If you correct your mind, the rest of your life will fall into place."

"The best fighter is never angry."_


----------

